Ask HN: Do you use Instagram? And if yes – what for? - wunderwaffe
======
throwaway8879
For the same reason that you like things that other people don't. People are
different and like different things. Some people like sharing their own images
and following images from people/companies they like.

Some people don't. It's not a great mystery. People enjoy different things.

